# switching from eircom broadband/landline to chorus



## sallyann (6 Feb 2009)

I would like to switch from eircom to chorus for broadband/landline for costs reasons. However, a friend said that i do switch and a line fault developed I would have to pay to have it fixed myself. Is this true?
Any advice appreciated.


Many thanks


----------



## podgerodge (6 Feb 2009)

Chorus/NTL don't offer an Eircom line service as far as I know - its not like switching from Eircom to say UTV phone or BT.  ChorusNTL offer a digital phone which is over broadband.  so if you move from eircom its no longer a traditional phoneline.

So if a "line fault" develops its up to Chorus to fix it at no cost to you.  I think your friend meant that if you moved your Eircom phoneline to another traditional phoneline operator that ultimately Eircom may have to fix the fault.  this would not apply in your case.

I have the NTL phone which works grand.  Bear in mind during a power cut this type of phoneline would not work whereas traditional phonelines do.  But how often does that happen and thats what mobiles are for.

You can see the Chorus/NTL offers at www.upc.ie


----------



## Piaras (19 Feb 2009)

I'm in the process of doing this myself.  Don't worry about the power cut problem, you probably have a mobile and when was the last power cut in your area?

The argument I'm trying to over come with Eircom is the 12 month contract.  I'm told that if the quality is poor (which it is) say so and ask for a disconnection instead.

Make sure chorus have hooked you up first!


----------



## Frank (19 Feb 2009)

folks switched from eircom to ntl for the phone.

Pretty painless.


----------



## PyritePete (24 Feb 2009)

we have analog tv with NTL & phone with Eircom, for this we pay about 240 per 2 months. We would like to get broadband, digital tv and phone. Are we better off "bundling" with NTL for all 3 or should we divide up between different providers ( take BT for phone & BB and maybe Sky for tv etc ). I know we are getting fleeced !!
Any advice greatly appreciated...


----------



## Lipstick69 (24 Feb 2009)

The first thing you need to establish is whether or not you can be served by upc (new name for chorus, ntl). I switched my eircom calls and bb last year and bundled with ntl, and I find it good value. LOVE my dvr (apart from the times it freezes and does strange things). Now pay about 69 euro a month all in, whereas it was over 120. 

The physical line into your house is terminated and if you want to keep your number, it'll take about two weeks, but you can make and receive calls in the meantime. ntl also provided two new handsets which were a saving as I would have had to buy these. 

If you can't get ntl, then use callcosts.ie to have a look at the best package for you given your call profile. 

Personally I don't mind having all from one supplier.


----------



## PyritePete (26 Feb 2009)

Hi Lipstick69 thanks for the info. UPC is available in our area. For approx 69 euro a month all in ( which BB if you dont mind me asking & this includes the DVR ? ) Have you received any marketing calls since you switched from Eircom ?? I am leaning towards going with UPC - we have had about 5 Sky Agents/callers since October 
and 2 in particular where I just about held my composure )  I had a mail from a 3rd party (after emailing UPC to make some enquiries) looking for a contact number so he can call me to discuss packages & costs - is this normal ? Would prefer to get something in writing though..


----------



## Lipstick69 (28 Feb 2009)

moved too t upc. no, not a one call. I suppose eircom just see it as a ceased line and assume you have moved.

my last bill was 76 for dvr, broadband value, 2 extra points and digital tv


----------



## PyritePete (2 Mar 2009)

cheers thanks for that, had you any experience with the 3rd party called Zevas for online ordering ?


----------



## janabiyah (6 Mar 2009)

I was thinking of switching to UPC as the package looks attrective, but their call charges looked higher than their competitors.

Is this the case?


----------



## Complainer (3 Dec 2009)

I'm looking at switching landline & broadband from UTV to UPC. However, UTV tell me that if ever I want to switch my landline back from UPC to UTV (or any traditional landline service), I will lose my phone number - are they spoofing?


----------



## Irish-Lass (15 Dec 2009)

No you can keep your number all you have to do is port the number over all telephone companies provide this service so that the household can keep their number - we ported our number from eircom to upc as we wanted to keep the number and the name if I wanted to go back to eircom I can port the number back over.

Just make sure that if you want to keep your number that you do not cancel the account until the new company have confirmed that it has been ported over succesfully

If you are porting your number over to UPC you cannot port the number over if you have an eircom house alarm so just bare that in mind


----------



## coldcake (16 Dec 2009)

Just to add that we recently made the switch to NTL/UPC, Phone, TV and Broadband. We ported our no. and no problems done fairly quickly and had use of a temp no. with upc until no. ported over and could still use the eircom phone till ported. The phone quality is fine and couldn't tell any difference from eircom. I had a quick look at call charges and as far as I could tell upc were cheaper. Went for the 10mb broadband and have gotten the full speed. The only problems we've had with UPC is a few issues with the digital signal on the TV ( seemed to freeze but issue seems to be resolved) and the long hold times, but have to say this issue seems to be resolved as they are answering calls very quickly now. Hope this lasts and they haven't just put extra staff on for call centre awards mystery shoppers. Overall I'm happy with the service.


----------



## Complainer (16 Dec 2009)

Irish-Lass said:


> No you can keep your number all you have to do is port the number over all telephone companies provide this service so that the household can keep their number - we ported our number from eircom to upc as we wanted to keep the number and the name if I wanted to go back to eircom I can port the number back over.
> 
> Just make sure that if you want to keep your number that you do not cancel the account until the new company have confirmed that it has been ported over succesfully


Thanks for the clarification. Any tips as to how to handle the cancellation period with the existing provider (30 days with UTV, in my case).

I have to give UTV 30 days notice of cancellation, and I've paid up front for line-rental and broadband, so I might as well get value for this. Ideally, I'd like to give UTV notice on 1st Jan, and have the UPC service kick in on 30th Jan.

How can I ensure that UTV don't cancel my number when I give them the cancellation? How can I time the UPC kick-in?


----------



## Irish-Lass (21 Dec 2009)

Well depending on how quick UTV are with the porting of numbers it can take up to 2 weeks for the number to port over - I don't know about UTV but I do know of a few people who were with eircom and told them they were cancelling and then submitted the porting form over but eircom cancelled the account prior to the porting was done so the number wasn't able to be ported over.

UPC will give you a temporary number while you are waiting for the porting to be completed - so if you are fine with paying the line rental to UTV you could use the UPC phone for the calls - to make sure that you get the number ported over.

Give the customer service a call in UPC and ask them how long it takes to port a number over from UTV to their network at least that would give you an idea of when you want to get the service installed - also send in a written letter to UTV and inform them by writing that you wish to keep your existing number and are going to port it over to your new service provider and would ask them to please facilitate same.....might help


----------

